# The Little Potato that could



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

I just joined this forum and thought to share Little Potato's story. It is a short one but I believe it should be told to honor his memory.


On a crisp Saturday morning (Oct. 13, 2012) I woke up and got on my computer, as usual, to continue in my search for a neutered male rat that needed a second chance in life, so I looked up adoption facilities in my area and called them all looking for a pet rat to adopt, after hours of searching by chance I came across an animal shelter that had one neutered male! I was so thrilled, I called my husband and told him that the animal shelter in the next town over was having an adopt-a-ton and they had a neutered male. We got dressed as fast as we could and headed down that way.
Once we got there I went straight inside and asked to see the small pets, they didn't know I was talking about a rat (as it is uncommon) and almost sent me away. But I was pushed on and told them I know he is here and I want to take him home to live with 3 lovely females. After all the confusion they finally took me into the back room to see him.

When we got there he was nowhere to be found and we almost left, then a volunteer overheard my conversation and told us that we were looking for "Polly" (who I later named Potato) and that he was in the back receiving a bath. We waited until he came out and when he did things were bad.
All wrapped up in a baby blue towel was this little rat, long black hair, white little paws and nothing but skin and bones! I was in shock when I asked what happen to him I was informed that two stoner kids came in and dropped him, and another rat, off at the shelter in very poor condition along with a very scraggy looking cat. He was covered in head to toe in LICE!!!! poor baby was missing most of his fur from scratching and you could feel every bone in his body.

I could tell that he was an older rat at the end of his rope hanging on for dear life and also by his attitude, which was the best I have ever seen, he would not stop giving my husband and I kisses. I said "I can't leave him hear I have to take him home" (not to dis the shelter, but I do not think that they were equipped to take care of this little guy, THEY BATHED HIM IN HAND SOAP that the bather had no idea what kind!! and had been there for a week and did nothing for his lice!) So I took him home.
On the way home I purchased some Kitten Revolution form the vet and extra for my girls so they would not get lice. I put it on him and by morning all the adult lice were dead. Makes you wonder about the shelter.

I made his as comfortable as possible and was about to put in the extra shelves for my temp. cage when I noticed he had a really lame leg. Another thing that the shelter didn't address. so the selves were a no go, I did not want him to fall and hurt himself even more. Potato was so weak that inch wormed from one end of the cage to the other. I fed him good ratty food and a tiny bits of high cal food to help him gain weight bad. He loved that the most.
Every time I closed the cage him would just look up at me as if to say "I want to be held please", so polite, I took him out and spent most for the day with him (this would be Sunday Oct. 14, 2012) He sat on my lap and gave kisses and snuggles to both my husband and I, and enjoyed every minute of it. Potato would also push is head under your hand when you stopped petting him, he wanted more. We then said good night and I gave him a kiss and when to bed, he was the happiest little rat ever.

Monday morning Oct. 15, 2012 I got ready for work as normal and said all my goodbyes to my rats leaving Potato for last. I walked over to his cage opened it up and he put his head on my finger. I told him I love you and to just hang in there the vet will see you today (the rat vet did not get in until Mon) and then I left for work. Later my husband woke up and left for work at about 9 am and also told Potato to hang in there before he left.
His appointment was at 11:00 am (I even changed it from the original 5 pm) so I left work early to get there early. I arrived at the house at about 10:30 am, I opened the door and said "OH, Little Potato! Are you ready to go?...Potato...Potato?...Little Potato!?" I did not hear any movement, I dropped everything was holding leaving the door wide open and rushed to the cage as fast as I could but time seemed move so slow. I gently laid my hand on his tiny head............ he was cold.


I do not know how to even end this story, I am all choked up after that last paragraph.

Even though I only knew this little guy for just 2 days, he was the best, I believe they were the best he has had in a long time. And he is missed very much and will never be forgotten.

No Longer in any pain R.I.P. Little Potato, save a spot for my little girls when it is their time 








"I want to be held please”








Comfy at last








Sweetest little boy ever








Potato the night before his passed away


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm sorry  

poor little guy, at lease he hung in there for so long with what he had.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I am just glad he didn't die alone in the shelter.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry . I believe and I hate saying this,but I do not think he could leave this world until someone showed him love and compassion. I believe he understood he was extremely loved..... R.I.P Potato. Run free across the beautiful grass and feel the sunshine on your fur. Again I'm truely sorry..I wish people would be more reasponsable.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss! How lucky Potato was that you found him & gave him such great love & care! I'm sorry your time with him was so short, but thank you for loving him like he should have been loved all along!


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. But I am also so glad that he knew what it was to be loved and cared for in his last days. *hugs*


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, I really needed it. 
When I tell most people this story all I hear is "It is just a RAT!" 
Just a rat? He was more than that, they all are. 
They are are friends, our family, our lives and deserve just as must respect as any other animal.


----------



## Three B's Mom (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It must have been fate for you to get him, bring him home and give him love before his end. It sounds like he held out for something better and he got that with you. You bet that he is thanking you from the Bridge. ((hugs))


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow. I just about cried my eyes out. The world needs more people like you. Thank you for rescuing this little guy.


----------



## Ivora (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh this made me cry. Aw little Potato, how sweet you were.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Poor Potato..

He's at peace now.. And I feel he just wanted to know what it was like to be LOVED before he passed on..

Please don't be too grudge-holding against the shelter.. Most receive little to no funding and donations are used to feed the animals, sadly, they usually do not have extra money for even the cheapest medications, lice on a small animal, and kennel cough for dogs is usually a death sentence..

But Potato had you in his final days, and they were happy days... He was loved..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

so sorry. What a sad story. But the great thing about it is that this guy got to at least experience what a truely loving home is like. You & your hubby did a great thing for him. When he passed he was warm, happy & loved !

God Bless You.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel tearful after reading this, that poor little soul.... I'm so glad that even for just two days he had good food, cuddles, comfort and love. Never in my life will I understand how people can be so flippant and neglectful over the needs of an animal they have chosen to take care of (take care used loosely.) Perhaps Potato finally felt satisfied enough after being shown some real affection to let go of what was clearly a struggle for him. Well done OP for being so insistent with the shelter and not leaving without him, I can't believe how lax they were with his care (and probably because he was 'just a rat' to them.)


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

I just wanted to thank you for taking care of your sweet ill' potato and giving him a good home when he needed it most. I'm sure it helped him a lot being loved so much. I had something like this happen to me recently and I promised that little guy I would never stop taking care of rats. Thank you again for your kindness to small animals


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fiona (Sep 22, 2010)

Just made me cry, reading this 

RIP Potato... I hope you can finally run happy on the other side.

Well done for showing him such love in his last days here. XxX


----------

